# Question about bathing Labrador Retrievers



## esuastegui (Aug 8, 2016)

Though my Tessa is a mix, her coat is pretty much the short stuff of black Labs. I've read some folks say they never bathe their Labs, and others that they do it rarely. Tessa is mostly an outdoor dog, so I'm thinking a monthly to bi-monthly schedule may be required. Already after two weeks with us, she's starting to show some dust and grass on her. Some questions:

1) To avoid stripping the natural oils on her coat, should I shower her down only (I have ordered a shower attachment that should let me do this warmly and gently).

2) When shampooing is required, what do you recommend with regards to thoroughness of application? Again, I've heard one wants to avoid stripping those natural oils.

3) How many treats per minute should I feed her to avoid her bolting? (OK, I think I know it pretty much has to be constant, but I had to ask anyway.) :wave:


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If it's just dust and grass, most of the time that can be brushed out. In my experience, a bathed Lab will find a lovely heap of dirt to roll in as soon as possible after a bath . I've only ever bathed my dogs when they get into nasty stuff (although I do know some dogs need more frequent bathing for whatever reason). I just use regular dog shampoo, whatever scent I like best, seems to work for most dogs who don't have a skin condition.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I put a leash on the dog getting bathed unless the bath is going to be in the enclosed bathtub. Treats are used as well but the leash is a huge help. Start with a stream of water rather than a spray and start at the end and the legs. I never used to do so much as wash the head, just wiped it down with a damp cloth. 

Not rinsing shampoo is the worst thing you can do when bathing a dog. It isn't easy to wet down a dog with a nicely oiled coat and it is just as hard to rinse the shampoo out of a dense double short coat. Rinse until you think it's gone then rinse a couple more times. I tend to miss shampoo under the neck and between the front legs.

I try to wash the dogs once a month. They have fluffy ears that look better clean and baths are a great way to get loose hair out off the coat. I'm mildly allergic to the dogs so when I get itchy dogs get baths. Never stripped enough oil from a dog coat to matter. They feel and look better after a bath. I never did it but suspect Sassy would have been just as tough to wet down a day after a bath as she was a month after a bath.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Luna has the same coat.

We only bathe her about 2-3 times a year, she's a pretty clean dog so there's rarely an 'as needed' situation. 

When I do, I've taken to going to the self groom station at Petsmart. There's a clip for her collar to hold her, the tub is raised which helps your back, and they provide all the towels, shampoo, etc. Biggest bonus is all the mess stays there. It's only $10, totally worth it, IMO.


----------



## esuastegui (Aug 8, 2016)

ireth0 said:


> When I do, I've taken to going to the self groom station at Petsmart. There's a clip for her collar to hold her, the tub is raised which helps your back, and they provide all the towels, shampoo, etc. Biggest bonus is all the mess stays there. It's only $10, totally worth it, IMO.


I didn't know that, and I do have a Petsmart near my house, so it might be pretty convenient. Added bonus, no dirt mounds to dive into when I let her go in my back yard right after a bath.

My bigger concern is that I think the previous humans in her life disciplined her with a hose. Every time I go water my plants, she bolts and stays away. Can't get her to even put a paw in the first step into the pool either. So I'm sensing a fear of water that will make bathing hard. I'm thinking the first go around, I just get her wet with a soaked rag and use another rag to dab the water off. Not effective, but just to get her used to it.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

esuastegui said:


> I didn't know that, and I do have a Petsmart near my house, so it might be pretty convenient. Added bonus, no dirt mounds to dive into when I let her go in my back yard right after a bath.
> 
> My bigger concern is that I think the previous humans in her life disciplined her with a hose. Every time I go water my plants, she bolts and stays away. Can't get her to even put a paw in the first step into the pool either. So I'm sensing a fear of water that will make bathing hard. I'm thinking the first go around, I just get her wet with a soaked rag and use another rag to dab the water off. Not effective, but just to get her used to it.


Whops, I just realized I mixed that up, It's Pet Valu we go to, although I do know other pet stores usually offer a similar service. (But not usually at all locations, best to check with the individual store first)


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Also I feel your pain, my dog also really doesn't like water or being wet. I don't think she was abused with it before (but maybe she was, who knows) she just really dislikes it.

I mostly just try to pair baths with an excess of really high value treats, try to be as fast as possible, and she begrudgingly accepts her fate. It's not perfect, but like I said we don't give baths often so I'm not super invested in her being super enthusiastic about the experience. Tolerance is acceptable for me, lol.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Some car washes have doggie washes too. You'd have to check with your local wash to see what amenities they offer (shampoo, towels, etc.). But they all have raised tubs and a nice shower head, and it's better than furring up your own bathroom!


----------



## esuastegui (Aug 8, 2016)

Willowy said:


> Some car washes have doggie washes too. You'd have to check with your local wash to see what amenities they offer (shampoo, towels, etc.). But they all have raised tubs and a nice shower head, and it's better than furring up your own bathroom!


Well, it's pretty warm here in SoCal, so I've always bathed my dogs outside most of the year. I'm upping my game by adding a sprayer hookup to warm water to improve the experience.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I have a dog with a lab-like coat. She does get dirty/greasy and needs a bath maybe twice a year. She goes outside in the yard for a few hours a day and I take her hiking a lot, so theoretically she gets pretty dirty, but I only bathe her when I notice she is greasy or she smells. 

Giving her a bath used to make her coat look horrible until it recovered 2-3 weeks after a bath. I tried a bunch of different shampoos/conditioners but landed on the Chris Christensen lines and haven't gone back. Now her coat is still a little 'different' after a bath, but it's shiny and moisturized. I feel it's important to use a conditioner, not just a shampoo. My poodle mix can get away with just shampoo, but not my lab mix. I use the White on White shampoo (dog is black, it's safe for dark coats) and Day to Day conditioner. The bottles are a little expensive initially, but I've used the same 2 bottles on 3 100lb dogs and my 15lb dog for almost a year now and I'm hardly half way out. A little goes a long way. 

I'd see if you can find a self-dog wash near you, that would be the easiest. I usually use a long line and tie my big dogs to a tree, then hold the line like a leash (this way if I drop them by accident they can't take off). It's not their favorite thing, but I feed them peanut butter and once they realize they can't get away they settle down to get it over with.


----------

